# Any firefighters wives on here?



## Mmommy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just wondering how you all deal with the schedule? Over here its 24/48...so I go to bed alone every 2 days. Does your hubby have a second job on his days off? Are you working as well? How much time do you guys spend together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

My hubby isn't a firefighter but he does work long hours at times. He's on call currently but we keep in touch throughout the day via texting one another. It does help with the loneliness. I'm currently not working and the time we spend together .. well it depends lol.


----------



## Mmommy1 (Jun 1, 2012)

My hubby and I text throughout the day. I work full time so it seems when he has free time....I'm busy working. Throw a 3 year old into the mix as well! We still have sex every other day or so, but our sex life isn't as "fun" as it used to be. He's tired...I'm tired...our son hates sleeping alone. Going to bed is a process and by the time we get there its like yeah..we wanna make love..and we do...its just not as enthusiastic as it used to be, and I really miss that! I guess being apart does give us more time to miss each other rather then breathing down each others back every day. I find that sometimes I get really ansy and excited when I know ill see him after work! Its almost like that high school head over heels feeling (but that's only when I really miss him and get lonely...I wish it was still like that everyday!! Lol) That probably is a big part of the reason we rarely ever fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Mmommy1 said:


> our son hates sleeping alone. Going to bed is a process and by the time we get there its like yeah..we wanna make love..and we do...its just not as enthusiastic as it used to be, and I really miss that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know that feeling all to well. Preggy with third atm... and thankfully the new tv in the kids's rooms keep them in their room for the most part lol.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

STBXH is an OTR (over the road truck driver). The phone was our life line. The advent of cells really helped. There was one year when we first went independent that he was actually home for 24 out of 365 days, not all at once either. I worked full time, raised 2 kids and held down the fort at home.


----------



## eastcoastgirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes my husband is a firefighter/Paramedic and pulled 24/48s for 10 years with a female partner. It was a really bad time for me in the beginning as I was extremely jealous. We also had our children during this time and sometimes we both played the role of mommy and daddy. To add to this very hectic schedule I got a job as a dispatcher and worked crazy hours as well. 3 nights two days or vise versa. And yes there was a crazy time when we both worked a second job. We had to decide the second job was too much. We survived and it is 28 years plus later since he started his job and 21 plus since I started mine. He has been in an 8-5 job for about 20 yrs. It was not easy it was like having a second job for us both to keep our family together and to raise our children at times alone. But we had to decide that we were partners in this endeavor and I am so glad. I have two wonderful adult children and two grandchildren that I love so very much. To add to that I have the most wonderful husband in the world. To look back, would I do it differently? Probably not because we both learned so much on the way and I know that it has made me realize how much I do have and how thankful I am. Stay strong and just be a support for him. I promise if you both come together, you will stay together and will be better in the end. : )


----------

